# Chuck eyes



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 27, 2008)

Busted and Bold chuck eyes, garlic mashed, asparagus n broccolini, Portuguese rolls. Grilled with SteakHouse char and orange wood. Awesome.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2008)

That's divine Scotty, absolutely divine!!  

Did I actually say divine?


----------



## big dude (Mar 27, 2008)

That looks delicious.  What's broccolini?  BD


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2008)

wow!


----------



## wittdog (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice very Nice


----------



## Griff (Mar 27, 2008)

Well done Scotty.


----------



## Unity (Mar 27, 2008)

I was already hungry -- that close-up put me over the edge. Beautiful.

--John


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 27, 2008)

That looks real fine DaQ, Idiots here cut em too damm thin


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 27, 2008)

them looks good.  Are they reverse seared ?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh YEAH!!! NICE!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 27, 2008)

Broccolini is a hybrid of kale or chard ... and broccoli. Nice...reminds me of mustard seed flower buds.

Reverse sear? I guess. I did them the way I've always done em... indirect coals, til it feels about right, then I throw them on direct to get the crust. I guess that's a reverse sear, but I don't take temps, just go by feel.  8)


----------



## camp_cookie (Mar 27, 2008)

That's a nice looking steak you have there.


----------



## Cliff H. (Mar 27, 2008)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Broccolini is a hybrid of kale or chard ... and broccoli. Nice...reminds me of mustard seed flower buds.
> 
> Reverse sear? I guess. I did them the way I've always done em... indirect coals, til it feels about right, then I throw them on direct to get the crust. I guess that's a reverse sear, but I don't take temps, just go by feel.  8)



So......you are saying that you invented reverse sear ?


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Mar 27, 2008)

Good looking plate of food.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't know what chuck eyes are, but they look very good.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 27, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cappy and Finney would not allow that.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 27, 2008)

I don't want to say that it looked devine, but it sure did look good!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I don't want to say that it looked devine, but it sure did look good!


That's where grapes grow...


----------



## wittdog (Mar 27, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where is that laughing dog when you need him


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 27, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right here


----------



## john a (Mar 28, 2008)

That's my kind of steak, grilled to perfection. devine - I thought you did that to shrimp?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 28, 2008)

no you get grapes from devine,
deveins are in de legs.


----------

